# Sean Kendrick Band



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Check out my band on reverbnation.com and listen to Mary Anne. Sean wrote the songs and I'm the lead guitar player. We are starting to play some gigs and are close to finishing a demo. 

Feedback appreciated.


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Anybody go check it out?


How about some feedback.......:texasflag


----------



## Buckstrack (Apr 3, 2011)

I liked it, good beat, liked the other one also that you had there. keep up the style


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

I just posted 4 new songs on reverbnation for:

Sean Kendrick Band

Listen to em and let us know what you think.

Thanks for the feedback!!


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm Not Living Like This - Pretty good, I enjoyed your guitar break.

I also liked - Mary Anne


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks for listening!:texasflag


----------

